# Uk ttrs



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Ages since I last posted here when I had the S3... but seen as you guys now have the TTRS here you go...

Apologies imported from other forum...

a few pic's from collection and later on today...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Pre remap RR day:

Managed to get along to a rolling road day at Awesome GTi and find out what my car is putting out in stock. Well, it would seem that the TT-RS is very much like the S3's and pumps out more than quoted in the brochure.

3 runs
HP @ the wheels
1: 316.79
2:* 328.16*
3. 324.83

HP @ The fly
1: 360.42
2: *367*
3: 364

lb/ft
1: 379.58
2: *386.47*
3: 384.79

That's 32bhp and 46lb/ft up on the quoted figures 










As you can imagine I'm very pleased with the results, seems I have a good 'un, and the general feeling is that this is pretty accurate given the results from other cars rolling on the day 

As promised video:

TT-RS :: MVI_0212.flv video by jamiekip - Photobucket

TT-RS :: MVI_0210.flv video by jamiekip - Photobucket

And to compare the noise... here's one of Jonny's... turn up your speakers...

TT-RS :: MVI_0216.flv video by jamiekip - Photobucket

TT-RS :: MVI_0215.flv video by jamiekip - Photobucket


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Good to see you over here. I was pretty active on the UK forum while researching the RS. I learned a lot from you and the others that have had these awhile. It is a great car out of the box with loads of potential. Mine is currently undergoing development for a custom exhaust...DP and all.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Milltek and Revo:

Another Update from me:

As most of you know Milltek were fitting the Race system to the car today.
I was greeted by Kev, their exhaust system developer, who proceeded to talk me through the job in hand and then talk a little about what he developed with the system. Top bloke as it turns out and put me straight at ease, as this is Milltek's only running Race system right now 

Anyway, I got a quick vid of the car with the stock system on as a comparison and it was then up on the ramp for some quick pic's of the standard system in place.

The OEM system consists of:
DP containing the first primary Cat - this branches off in two
2 x Secondary cats
2 x small silencers
Back box

And here it is.... quite a fussy piece of kit really with quite a lot of restriction particularly in the elbow of the DP and through all the kinks and turns of the dual pipe system.














































Before getting the new Milltek system fitted I managed to get some side by side shots which really illustrates the differences between the two systems:














































The new Milltek Race set up consists of:
4" Down Pipe (with no Cat)
100 Cell Sport Cat
3" Non Res connecting pipe
Race specification back box with minimal silencing 

NB: the back box retains the same dimensions as Millteks standard back box in an effort to contain drone

Kev then got on with putting it all back together and here is how it looks when all back in place:














































Kev then fired her up and I was pleased already.... the car sounds instantly more throaty straight from start up - the standard setting to me is like the OEM system in Sport, if not a little louder straight away. Good stuff 
Push the sport button and the car instantly has a deeper more purposeful tone about it. So a quick spin to check all is in check and then back up on the ramps for another visual inspection. All is good 

Final checks before I was on my way were to get the emissions run for piece of mind and I'm pleased to say this thing will breeze an MOT so no future worries there 

So after Milltek it was off to Sports Tech Limited who are around the corner. The guys at Revo had very kindly organised for them to update the software on my car to compliment the new exhaust system. Nice little outfit if you're in the Derby area 

Anyway, the car now drives better again, spool up time is improved, low end torque is improved and the noise is awesome when you floor it. Surprisingly on the motorway run back up north drone was non existent when in normal mode, with only a little bit creeping through at certain speeds when in sports mode. So, when I'm on my own, sport button will be pressed, when I'm with the Boss (Girlfriend) it can stay in normal and I won't get told off 

And you've waited patiently enough, so here is the sound comparison - doesn't do it justice really, as under load it sounds significantly better. I need to borrow Jonny's mates private driveway next time I'm home I think 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnAlE6Dh9fY


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Improved sound file without the background noise from Millteks workshop...

Stood still revving like this doesn't really do it justice, when its under load it sounds much better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSqGt8m5O4M


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

POst fitting H&R ARB's and Superpro bushes...

ADI track day 2010

Video 1....

Car hadn't really had a chance to recover from the first session, but rain looked like it was on the cards so thought best get out while I can. The brakes still felt a little soft from the off so took it relatively easy.... Ie, I wanted to be able to drive it home

Still, very pleased with the performance of the car on the whole

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tal1mDy20WE

And the other video...

Dueling it out with an urQuattro rally car on R888's he has it in the corners, but I get him on the straights

Ended up letting him back through as it looked like he was trying to see what tyres I had fitted at a few points and I didn't want to be collected in his accident.
R8 v10 was doing high speed passenger rides with a pro driver before anyone starts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-DhmKd73Pc


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

2010 winter detail

Carried out by my detailer.... pretty impressed with Zaino kit actually and the winter set up rocks 8) 



> Correct Refine and Shine detail + Zaino finishing.
> 
> Having detailed Jamie's previous car and winter prep'd the RS one month prior to the detail, he booked in for the full exterior shake down. Having chatted to him at length about finishing on lighter colours, we decided on multiple layers of Zaino. The aim; to correct, spend more time of finishing with the machine and apply as many layers of Zaino in the permitted time - three days.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

AMD RR day

Update 2:

Managed to get along to the RR Day at AMD on Sunday to finally get the car on the rollers and see what Stage 2 is doing.
Interestingly poverty was also there with his Stage 1 TTRS.

Jamiekip Stock - 364bhp and 386lbft (different rollers to AMD so not a true comparison!)
Poverty Stage 1 - 414bhp and 380lbft
Jamiekip Stage 2 - 407bhp and 437lbft

Curiously Stage 2 goes down on power but appears to have nearly 60lbft more torque.... that's all thanks to the Milltek Race system
Best of all you have over 400lbft from 2700rpm right through to 5500 rpm... it then drops slowly.. still holding 320lbft at 6750rpm.... absolutely mega seeing the band width this engine operates in...

Anyway some pic's from the day

Are you looking Jonny Pure detail... are you looking :lol:
































































jamiekip - 407bhp / 437lbft





































poverty 414.8bhp/380lbft


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

OK the money shot run :lol:

And there's no wheelspin I can see on this run... the one before covered everyone in rubber 

YouTube - TTRS Revo Stage 2 - 445bhp


Let the flaming begin... 

Bloopers video...... :lol:


YouTube - TTRS Revo Stage 2 - Rolling Road bloopers


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Update Pro Alloy IC install

So I finally got round to organising the IC to be fitted to my car.

As usual Andy @ ACR was the man for the job, especially given there is a little bit of trimming to be done in order to get the unit to fit.

I left the car with Andy and asked him to get some before and after logs. Sadly, his lappo was playing silly ******s and would not allow the files be saved, however, he did some real time WOT runs and observed the peak temps.

Ambient temp 6 degrees
OEM was consistently in the 20's, recording a peak of 28 degrees on a 4th gear WOT run.
Interestingly, the car gets hot when stationary, and the OEM set up takes it's time to recover once moving.

Andy then got on with the install:

Old OEM unit off:










Note the IC pipes have a slight kink in them... I'll come back to this.

Slight modifying to fit the new PA IC (you can't see any of this modifying when the car is put back together again):










Worth noting you can still go back to the OEM IC, but a little tweaking will be required.

All neatly fitted:




























JKM had given me contact details for the guys at Pro Alloy to pass on to whoever fitted it. Andy mentioned that they were very helpful "above and beyond the call of duty" were his words, so 10/10 for the guys at PA. In true Andy fashion he also relayed some modifications to the kit in relation to the clips and pipes.
The pipes supplied are straight and though once fitted are not a problem, trying to fit them makes for a bit of a headache as it's tight. He's advised pipes with a 5 dgree 'kink' would make the install quite a bit easier. He also thought the clips could be of better quality. We'll see if Pro Alloy take any of that on board.

Andy than put the car back together and went out to capture some more numbers.

Ambient still 6 degrees
Max temp on a 4th gear WOT run was 10 degrees so an 18 degree improvement 
More importantly, when stationary heat soak was still an issue, however, recovery is now much improved.

On collecting the car, first impressions are it feels _slightly_ stronger especially top end, however, it could very well be a placebo effect at the moment and my map is not optimised :lol:
Either way, the logging data speaks for itself, the car is running at a far better temp now, seems the OEM unit is fine when the car is standard, but mapped it's simply not coping.

Given myself and Rob hope to catch up soon and our cars are in very similar states of tune but running different IC we'll try and get some logs to compare. I doubt there will be much difference tbh as both Forge and Pro Alloy have maxed out the available space of the OEM IC.

Anyway, I'm happy and I think any one running a map should be considering upgrading the IC in time for summer.

In summary:
Ambient 6 degrees
OEM 4th gear WOT run peak of 28 degrees
Pro Alloy 4th gear WOT run peak of 10 degrees


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

4:30... sounds good to my ears

http://youtu.be/UAhQikCR_qs

A few more vids from vmax:

http://youtu.be/0QADIAfU9CI


http://youtu.be/gat5u3Td9ks


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

... finally got round to pulling all the info together on the brake upgrade.

Most of you have seen them by now, but if you haven't... here they are:










OEM RS4 (B7) 8 pot Calipers – Powder Coated in Suzuka Grey
Pagid Blue RS4-2 Pads

AP Racing 362mmx32mm rotors - Approx 8Kg
Disc design swept area for the pads is 54mm.....RS4 pad is 54mm tall 
The rotors are directional left and right, with different part numbers.
I’m currently running the curved groove rotor, but will be changing to the radially drilled set up soon (quieter and more of an OEM+ look... cost more though  )

AP Racing Bells, machined undersize and then the annodising process( 50 microns adds) material to bring the slots in the bell to the required size. Aerospace tolerances and plating processes - Sounds cool huh!.


The bell has a 2.8mm spacer built onto the front face to allow the 8 pot caliper to be fitted without wheel spacers and gives a 4mm clearance spoke to caliper. Lots of development work on actual TTRS to get the right dimensions.
The bells are milled on the rear side to allow air to pass from the rear of the disc through the channels and onto the front face of the rotor.

Designed to utilise the "Float in the bell" method of fixing the rotor to the bell, more common brembo style 2 piece discs use "float in the disc". This means we can control the float (i.e. the amount or wriggle room or free play that the disc has to expand) down to 0.2mm as opposed to traditional float levels of 0.7mm this means better road manners and quieter operation and less run out when hot.

This arrangement is the same as OEM RS4 and the Audi Ceramic setup across the range and is also used for high end homologated race setups. Very heat capable. Supplied with tell tale heat paint

Kit comprises bracketry/hoses/bells/bobbin kits/longer torx disc mounting screw
The kit works on OEM 18s and 19's

Ongoing costs… well, replacement rotors are the "bolted" type and therefore cheaper costing £sub 400 not a massive difference to std OEM TTRS 370mm discs (winner!)

Bells need replacing every second rotor change at around £300 a pop

Arguably, the smarter man may look at the AP bells and rotors mated to the OEM existing 4 Pot Caliper using a different depth of pad. At least as a ‘Stage 1’ set-up… then if your found wanting more, you can upgrade to the RS4 caliper…
Worth noting the OEM 4 pot is used on Aston's DB9, Fords GT and ferrari's F40!

You can probably tell, I had to source the info from the guy that actually kow's what he's talking about for the above.... all I can confidently say is they fit the brief I had perfectly.

Striking a good balance between general road manners and increased performance. yes there is a little bit of noise from cold where the rotors have a bit of play, but as soon as a bit of heat gets in to the set up the noise goes. The Pagid blue's are great, offering noticeably more performance but not squeaking around town. Stopping power is strong and sustained again and again and again.... massively happy.

So thanks to [email protected] for sorting out the powder coating and fitting of the brakes (I also had the remaning super pro bushes fitted - I think these have had as big a difference on handling as the ARBs - well worth it in my opinion!).
And a big thanks to Dave as the brains behind this set up


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Finally got out with my camera to get a few pic's of the carbon bits and bobs and brakes.

First off the brakes... already covered off earlier, but some pic's...



















Rotors are getting changed to drilled to keep the OEM look. And I have the upgraded rear set up to follow soon 

As for the carbon. Really pleased with how this came out. I thought the mirrors would be the hard part with fitting, but actually the rear diffuser parts and front splitter were a nightmare. Anyway, all very subtle, but has the desired effect I was after.





































Very happy


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Another little update.

You may remember from my initial update on brakes that I had a few other tweaks in the pipeline...
VAGOC.co.uk | VAGOC.co.uk
... well, I finally managed to get a pass to pop over and meet DaveB at Jonny Detail's to get the final tweaks on the car.

I have some install pics which I'll add later.

If you recall, the slotted front rotors were a loan set whilst my drilled rotors were fabricated by AP. I was actually growing to really like the slotted look, but when the drilled set were unpacked I was very happy... very OEM+. As soon as they were on the car I was relieved.... they look mega 

Whilst running round with the slotted rotors I'd asked Dave if he had an idea to try and minimise the amount of chatter from the discs at low speeds when the brakes were cold. As always he went away and came up with a solution, namely tension springs that sit on each bolt holding the rotor in place but still allowing the expansion of a fully floating disc. Mine were a trial run and once the front were completely installed a test drive quickly highlighted that the solution has worked a treat... absolutely no chatter/rattle from the discs at all... OEM levels of NVH which is better than I expected :rock:. 
Only downside is that I can hear the rattles and squeaks in the cabin again now :lol:

So, with the fronts fitted, we moved on to the rear solution. OEM RS6 slotted rear discs. Dave had fabricated a bracket to move the OEM caliper mounting out sufficiently, a slight adjustment of the handbrake cable and the job was done (that makes it sound easy, the reality is it was a fookin nightmare to remove the rear calipers!). On the 19" wheel these fit with no additional mod's required. On the OEM 18" wheel (winter wheels) you HAVE to fit a 5mm spacer so the rim clears everything. I was running 5mm spacers anyway, so no issue there 

So final spec Front:
OEM RS4 (B7) 8 pot Calipers – Powder Coated in Suzuka Grey
Pagid Blue RS4-2 Pads
AP Racing Directional 362mmx32mm drilled rotors
AP racing Bells
Total weight saving 3kg per side (Total 6kg)

And Rear:
Standard TTRS caliper
Ferrodo DS2500 pads
RS6 (C5) Directional 355mm x 22mm drilled discs 

Total weight saving of 0.4kg per side (Total 0.8kg)

Bedding the brakes in at the moment, but first impressions are they are quiet, effective.... and looks awesome 

Pic's


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Good to see you over here. I was pretty active on the UK forum while researching the RS. I learned a lot from you and the others that have had these awhile. It is a great car out of the box with loads of potential. Mine is currently undergoing development for a custom exhaust...DP and all.


Nice one.. I'm quite excited to see what tuning options start coming to light now the car is on the other side of the atlantic.... should be interesting!

Think I've managed to drop everything i've done on mine to date, in here now.

Still need to sort out coilovers for mine really, but saving up for an S4 for the family wagon


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting this over here. Not everyone is as nuts as me and JohnLZ in our web scouring! I find the mag ride pretty well sorted...much better than I expected. Why did you change the springs? What difference did you get from them in std and sport?


----------



## GOT R32? (May 24, 2011)

Dam who/or what bank do I have to rob to get one of these things!!!!!!!! Its the Uber.:R!!!! ME WANT ME WANT ME WANT!!!!!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Thanks for posting this over here. Not everyone is as nuts as me and JohnLZ in our web scouring! I find the mag ride pretty well sorted...much better than I expected. Why did you change the springs? What difference did you get from them in std and sport?


Not sorted the springs/dampers yet. I'll be going coilovers though as I don't want to lower it to much... 10mm max.
I don't have mag ride on mine, but the standard suspension is pretty good, firm enough but also supple enough around town.

Bushes and arb's are a really good mod though just sharpens everything up a couple of notches.

Are you stage 1 yet?
Totally transforms the car into a massively under rated weapon!

Front discs are a bit of a weakspot too... Same part both sides so one cools to the outside the other 'cools' in to the wheel arch so you get one disc heating up. Loads of people are moving to a fully floated directional set up now. 8 pots aren't strictly needed but they do improve brake feel.

What plans have you got???


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

jamiekip said:


> Not sorted the springs/dampers yet. I'll be going coilovers though as I don't want to lower it to much... 10mm max.
> I don't have mag ride on mine, but the standard suspension is pretty good, firm enough but also supple enough around town.
> 
> Bushes and arb's are a really good mod though just sharpens everything up a couple of notches.
> ...


I've been tracking the vagoc threads about the RS4 brake upgrades, definitely on my wishlist for a few years out. I got some seat time in an R8 which I think uses the same calipers and the brake feel was so insanely good, so will have to see how the TTRS brakes compare.

I'll also be doing bushings all the way around very early on. I've got poly bushings everywhere in the suspension in my mk1 and it's very livable for a daily driver. The mag ride is a big unknown for me. I love the H&R coilovers on my mk1 TT and I had been figuring on getting a set of those ASAP for the RS but now I'm interested to run the magride setup for a bit and see just how capable it is. Maybe throw some Eibach springs in there too. I'll be interested to see what you end up with for options for the coilovers though.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

We weren't given any choice on the mag ride...it was standard on all the TTRS's in the US. I've been pleasantly surprised by it. It is pretty damn good right out of the box. The brakes seem fine for spirited driving so I doubt I'll feel the need until I do some serious track time. The plan for me right now is ECU tune, TB exhaust and possibly intake. I like the idea of poly's throughout too...love that on my mkI TT. I'm also thinking of dropping the 19's and going with some light weight 18's instead. I'm thinking: firmer suspension with ploy's, always on S mode mag ride, light weight 18's, an ECU tune that let's me avoid the binary throttle response in S mode and a full-on exhaust will be perfect! :laugh:

Are you guys doing both front and rear arb's or just rears? I know H&R has a paired set but was thinking of just doing the rears.

Here's a couple pic for you...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

jamiekip said:


> Ages since I last posted here when I had the S3... but seen as you guys now have the TTRS here you go...


Wow, thank you for taking the time to share your story and all the pics!! Looks like a fun time.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I've been tracking the vagoc threads about the RS4 brake upgrades, definitely on my wishlist for a few years out. I got some seat time in an R8 which I think uses the same calipers and the brake feel was so insanely good, so will have to see how the TTRS brakes compare.
> 
> I'll also be doing bushings all the way around very early on. I've got poly bushings everywhere in the suspension in my mk1 and it's very livable for a daily driver. The mag ride is a big unknown for me. I love the H&R coilovers on my mk1 TT and I had been figuring on getting a set of those ASAP for the RS but now I'm interested to run the magride setup for a bit and see just how capable it is. Maybe throw some Eibach springs in there too. I'll be interested to see what you end up with for options for the coilovers though.


Long time lurker eh lol
get yourself properly introduced over there.
I went with the Superpro fast road bushes and like your MK1 experience, I noticed no degradation of ride quality, just much improved response and it got rid of the 'shimmy' you can sometimes feel in the rear suspension. Great mod and worth doing the ARBs whlst everything is in bits down there!
996cab is running mag ride with the eibach springs. He's really happy with the outcome.
I'll likely end up with the H&R coilovers


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> We weren't given any choice on the mag ride...it was standard on all the TTRS's in the US. I've been pleasantly surprised by it. It is pretty damn good right out of the box. The brakes seem fine for spirited driving so I doubt I'll feel the need until I do some serious track time. The plan for me right now is ECU tune, TB exhaust and possibly intake. I like the idea of poly's throughout too...love that on my mkI TT. I'm also thinking of dropping the 19's and going with some light weight 18's instead. I'm thinking: firmer suspension with ploy's, always on S mode mag ride, light weight 18's, an ECU tune that let's me avoid the binary throttle response in S mode and a full-on exhaust will be perfect! :laugh:
> 
> Are you guys doing both front and rear arb's or just rears? I know H&R has a paired set but was thinking of just doing the rears.


Looks great in Daytona doesn't it!
Brakes are fine for road use, and I think in hindsight, just getting a fully floated directional set of discs working on the OEM caliper would have been enough, but hey, the 8pots looks good!

Be good to see what your cars like after the exhaust and tune. I'd ask themt o work on the following for the remap:
Remove sharper throttle in sport mode - it sucks!
Increase rev limit for when the flap in the exhaust opens when not in sport mode - default is about 2800rpm... but that means it opens at a c80mph cruise and can be tiresome on long runs.... get them to set it to 3750rpm
Intake as OEM is a pretty good design.... I've not seen anyone really pull off a CAI yet as it runs so damn hot.

I have superpro fast road bushes throughout and the H&R ARB's front and rear.

Anybody speaking with Stasis over there? Their forged alloys look awesome, and I was offered an opportunity to get some 19's made up, but it was a leap of faith as at the time they didn't have acar to try the fit on... be great if one of you guys are talking to them so fitment can be sorted


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm really interested in your fitment of the RS6 rear rotors. I'd love it if someone would manufacture brackets for this mod. Perhaps I'll have to design it myself and send some drawings off to a machinist instead. Either way, I really hate the tiny stock rear rotors. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

- Jeremy - said:


> I'm really interested in your fitment of the RS6 rear rotors. I'd love it if someone would manufacture brackets for this mod. Perhaps I'll have to design it myself and send some drawings off to a machinist instead. Either way, I really hate the tiny stock rear rotors.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Contact DaveB on vagoc.co.uk - he developed everything for mine and I'm sure he'd help.

You'll notice I mentioned mine require spacers in order to fit the 18" winter wheels, however, he vowed to tweak the design in future to avoid this scenario.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Go Jamie Go!!

Thanks, yer car is killerrrrrrr!


----------

